# Gamers Seeking Gamers - now with online support



## Morrus (Aug 4, 2010)

The Gamers Seeking Gamers system now supports online-only games.

When creating an event/game, you will have an option to set it as online instead of specifying a location on the map.  It will then show up when people search for events with a distance specified as "online".

You will need to provide details (description, links, etc.) in the description area of the event.


----------

